# Is there any way to increase the size of PM box?



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can these be made any larger than the 150 post maximum? It would be very convenient!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

Please feel free to use the DOWNLOAD option for your PM's and then clear your space. That will help you out.

Take care.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Someone's very popular all of a sudden.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Someone's very popular all of a sudden.


I just talk too much!


----------

